# Baked squirrel with onion-mushroom-wine sauce



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

1. Marinate squirrel in beer for 3 - 4 hours (I used Bud Lite but you can use good beer if you want.)
2. Season whole squirrel with salt, pepper & granulated garlic 
3. Bake squirrel in cajun mirepoir (celery, onion, bell pepper-jalapeno if want some heat, a little fresh parsley)-bake covered for 1 hour at 400.
4. While squirrel is baking, make gravy. 1 can chicken broth, half cup dry white wine, 1 pack onion-mushroom soup mix. Reduce a bit.
5. Take out squirrel & cut in 5's (4 legs and middle section.)
6. Put squirrel back in baking dish with mirepoir and pour gravy over it.
7. Add canned and/or fresh sliced mushrooms.
8. Bake covered at 350 for another hour.
9. Serve & eat


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Looks and smells great!! My sweetie will only cook them cut up. She says they look like little aborted embryos whole!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Mmmmm

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I have several packages of bluewings that are picked... a few are covered w/a zillion small pinfeathers that wont singe and will have to be skinned.
those are gonna get this recipe.


----------



## MGM (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow, i love squirrel. I think the only thing you forgot was the rice !!!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks good!! Very nice


----------



## Fishin Green (Sep 17, 2012)

*Squirrel licious*

That would be good... over rice with some hocake bread to mop the gravy


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Never had baked squirrel.Only fried,grilled,or in dumplings.Red3Fish,my daughter would'nt eat squirrel until it was cut up either.She said they look like little people on the grill.She wore-um out when they were done and cut up.After that,I always cut them up before grilling.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> Outstanding!!!


X2! Man,that looks good!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That looks awesome. Congrats!


----------



## rthug (Aug 16, 2005)

Made this last night. It was a big hit. I am putting all squirrels on high alert.


----------

